# Need some help with a amp cap plz



## Ny_Vibe (Apr 14, 2011)

I recently bought a Clarion DPX 11500 with a swollen cap. I have asked my uncle who is an engineer at a high end gov/medical board company and he is willing to solder or reflow or whatever it is he does the new one in I just have to purchase it luckily this amps schematics are really easy to find I just dont know what to order? I was gonna use Mouser. The caps in question are C48 and C64 which are listed as 1000uh/100v105c 18*40*7.5mmLS frankly there are so many like this I dont know what to order? Anyones help would be greatly appreciated I have wanted to own one of these amps for a long time and this one came along cheap so I snatched it up hoping to just replace those 2 caps be on my merry way as I am on a low budget unfortunately. Thanks again.

Its my first post so I cant put any links up but a simple google on "Clarion DPX11500 Schematics" brings the pdf right up.


----------



## flecom (Mar 31, 2008)

if you are going to order from mouser I would advise trying to get something from the Nichicon UPW series, good low ESR cap

so this one:

UPW2A102MHD Nichicon | Mouser

make sure it will fit


----------

